# What do you like better for size with gh 3xweek or 5 on 2 off?



## grootfac (Apr 4, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Whats better for size?I only want the ones who have done both to give your feed back please.

Thanks [/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

3x10 is known for more size.To tell the truth I don't know if I seen anymore size from it or not.


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems with the hgh and peps are more gear towards  re comping, keeping gains, fat loss, is more what you will accomplish with them . If your looking for size you have to dose so high i don't see how its worth it. AAS is where you wanna look for adding size its more beneficence to your wallet and its seems getting good  hgh is very hard to do. Thereare some nice reading here on the board about stacking hgh with test to get the most out of both.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 8, 2012)

Well said gamma

Gh can help growth but u need a lot to really notice. Juice and gh....that's the hot ticket for size as long as u eat of course!!

Gh peptides can be run at fraction the cost of synthetic gh. 

The only reason most ppl do 5 on 2 off is money. Some do it to help minimize shutting down the bodies gh production. With gh peptides they don't shut anything down. They are a secretogue. U can run gh peptides with no break if u want. Except hexralin u will desensitize too in a few weeks. 

To see any good gains off gh u need at least 5 iu a day for bb purposes but again with juice. 

Gh as said above is a good recomp tool. Aka swap bf for lean gains


----------



## fit4life (Apr 8, 2012)

i was hoping one of you guys could help with my question and thank you in advance. Which peptide on the market will mimc the effects of hgh or the best peptide to stimulate your gh?


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 9, 2012)

Ghrp-2 and cjc1295/mod 1-29
Is the Best gh peptide stack. 

Ghrp-2 is much stronger then ipamprolen for gh release. Ghrp-2 does elevate prolactin and cortisol but unless u boom dose 1000mcg nothing to worry about. Ghrp-2 is about 2 times a strong as ipam for gh release

100mcg of ghrp-2 and cjc1295 (100mcg of each compound ) dosed 3 times a day will yield roughly 3 iu of gh produced by your body. 
400mcg of ghrp-2 and 100cjc dosed 4 times a day yields roughly 8iu. 

Hexralin is the strongest gh releaser but your body desensitizes to it in a few weeks. 

Use them in empty stomach and don't eat for min 15 minutes preferably 30 min after dosing.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ipam is the best peptide for gh release with cjc.ill explain if you want to.


----------



## fit4life (Apr 9, 2012)

Goldenera thank you very much for input and sharing your info i will look into those pep asap and let you know what i decide to do.

Aminoman i would be very interested in learning about ipam for gh release, i will touch base with you via pm if you do not mind.

Guys thank you so much i wiil certainly try out the peptides!


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 9, 2012)

Ipam is weaker and more expensive. Ipams advantages are that it does not effect cortisol and prolactin like ghrp-2. Ipam also releases gh in a more pulse like fashion 

It takes about 200mcg of ipam to =100 of ghrp-2 in regards to gh release

I've also taken both for several months and the effects of ghrp-2 are more noticeable and far cheaper.


----------



## fit4life (Apr 9, 2012)

^ ok so ghrp-2 alone or combined with another peptide? I have got the aas part throughly covered just thought it might be time to try a GH enhancer. Almost got a 6 months supply of HGH but i hear peptides are the fraction of the cost. Thanks in advance.


----------



## supaman23 (Apr 10, 2012)

I read a study, maybe on this site can't remember, that 3xday is better than 5 days/weeek.

You get better results and your natural hgh will regulates faster/better after you stop taking it.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 10, 2012)

titan said:


> ^ ok so ghrp-2 alone or combined with another peptide? I have got the aas part throughly covered just thought it might be time to try a GH enhancer. Almost got a 6 months supply of HGH but i hear peptides are the fraction of the cost. Thanks in advance.



Combine ghrp-2 with cjc1295/mod 1-29

Always keep the cjc1295 at 100mcg per dose

If you use 100mcg of ghrp-2 -and 100mcg of cjc1295 3 times daily your body will make roughly 3 iu of gh per day. 

If u use ghrp-2 at 400 mcg 4 times a day and 100 mcg 4 times a day of cjc that yields almost 8 iu of gh!!

U can mix both peptides in one slin pin. I back fill the pinz so it's way easier to pierce the skin 

Use on empty stomach. Don't eat carbs or fat within min 15 min after dosing preferably 30 min. Wait at least 3 hrs in between dosages


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 16, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Combine ghrp-2 with cjc1295/mod 1-29
> 
> Always keep the cjc1295 at 100mcg per dose
> 
> ...



where can i find this info? thanks


----------



## s2h (Apr 17, 2012)

4-6ius of gh ed...use with ghrp2 and mod grf...in my research the peptides give you the effect of a additional couple iu's of gh...if you want to get big from gh you need slin and t4 to go along with it...


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 17, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> where can i find this info? thanks



I found it in this thread. Mr Arnold also writes articles on ironmag, and is extremely knowledgable with peptides   . Read his input about gh peptides and newer dosing protocols. It was previously thought ghrp-2 and ipam have saturation levels. This seems to be old info. 
Here ya go
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11326-Gh-peptides.-Is-there-a-saturation-level


----------



## s2h (Apr 17, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> I found it in this thread. Mr Arnold also writes articles on ironmag, and is extremely knowledgable with peptides   . Read his input about gh peptides and newer dosing protocols. It was previously thought ghrp-2 and ipam have saturation levels. This seems to be old info.
> Here ya go
> Gh peptides. Is there a saturation level??


mr arnold is a good guy too listen too...


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> I found it in this thread. Mr Arnold also writes articles on ironmag, and is extremely knowledgable with peptides   . Read his input about gh peptides and newer dosing protocols. It was previously thought ghrp-2 and ipam have saturation levels. This seems to be old info.
> Here ya go
> Gh peptides. Is there a saturation level??



Thanks! Mike Arnold does ring a bells, Is he associated with Phil Hernon and ergopep?

I read the thread and its seems very interesting, the only thing that concerns me with the high ghrp-2 dosing is cortisol and desensitization. However I still I like to see some logs on this!


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 17, 2012)

titan said:


> ^ ok so ghrp-2 alone or combined with another peptide? I have got the aas part throughly covered just thought it might be time to try a GH enhancer. Almost got a 6 months supply of HGH but i hear peptides are the fraction of the cost. Thanks in advance.


and ghpr-6 for eating too and cjc1295 poor man hgh and won't shut down your own gh from what iv'e read done hgh on aas ans seen ok results like dude said the money go with the peptides  ghpr-6 or 2 is your best bet 5mg bottle you can get 50 shot's out of one bottle


damn everyone is saying this i just read the first post people know there shit and thats good


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 17, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Thanks! Mike Arnold does ring a bells, Is he associated with Phil Hernon and ergopep?
> 
> I read the thread and its seems very interesting, the only thing that concerns me with the high ghrp-2 dosing is cortisol and desensitization. However I still I like to see some logs on this!


good read


----------

